# Amplificador y sub con TDA7294



## tomy47 (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola les cuento que estoy ansioso de colocarle un amplificador y un sub al auto y estos que son de un solo integrado son los mas fáciles a mi entender por eso queria preguntarles como es este?  ¿si me sirve? y ¿podria tener algun problema?, obviamente con un aumentador de voltaje y un buen disipador de calor con un ventilador (como los de los lentium).

pero mi principal duda es si suenan bien en un sub de auto, cualquier respuesta para bien o para mal sera bien recibida.

gracias por leer mis preguntas.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 21, 2006)

hola el amplificador te serviria de cuanto es el parlante y de cuanta impedancia pero me parece que deveria ser un poco mas potente el amplificador ya que es de 100w y para un sub no es mucho pero para escuchar tranquilo (con un volumen razonable)estaria bien bueno espero que tu proyecto sea un exito saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 18, 2008)

sobre 4 omhs entrega casi 140 rms es una guasada para el auto moves dos 15 explod facil ovio nesecitas una switching para alimentarlo
salu2


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

veo que ya as estado ojeando el datasheet del TDA, alli no te indica nada, pero yo de ti al utilizarlo como sub, le añadiria un filtro, sino es que la propia caja ya lo lleva, 
un saludo, y suerte


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 18, 2008)

Ese integrado es a prueba de balas, trata que te sobre fuente de alimentacion, tene la precaución de poner Disipadores separados y aislados para cada integrado, si los pones juntos en el mismo disipador aislados con mica, tiende a meter ruido ( mi humilde experiencia)


----------



## zopilote (Abr 18, 2008)

Es un proyecto que no te va ha defraudar, yo no le coloque a un auto pero te aseguro que tiene 
buenas caracteristicas, y a bajo precio. Solo comprueba que tienes los voltajes correctos antes de soldarlo, y acaba cuanto antes con tu proyecto.



etolipoz


----------



## gokudesm (Nov 15, 2009)

hola como estan? queria saber si alguien tiene el pcb del tda7294 y que sepa que anda por fabor si me lo pueden pasar se lo agradeceria 
saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 15, 2009)

amigo gokudesm, busca su datasheet en gugle que hay viene.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 15, 2009)

tomy47 dijo:


> Hola les cuento que estoy ansioso de colocarle un amplificador y un sub al auto y estos que son de un solo integrado son los mas fáciles a mi entender por eso queria preguntarles como es este? ¿si me sirve? y ¿podria tener algun problema?, obviamente con un aumentador de voltaje y un buen disipador de calor con un ventilador (como los de los lentium).
> 
> pero mi principal duda es si suenan bien en un sub de auto, cualquier respuesta para bien o para mal sera bien recibida.
> 
> gracias por leer mis preguntas.


 
Hola. Probaste un par de amplificadores a base de TDA1562Q y un woofer de doble bobina?. Es bastante para empezar y lo justo si utilizaras 4 parlantes en las salidas del estereo. 

Por otro lado, si tu estereo tiene salidas de preout traseras fijate si una de ellas no puedes configurarla como salida de sub o sino puede que sea ya de sub. 

saludos

Juan jose



gokudesm dijo:


> hola como estan? queria saber si alguien tiene el pcb del tda7294 y que sepa que anda por fabor si me lo pueden pasar se lo agradeceria
> saludos


 
Por si todavia tenes interes en este integrado.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/86481/ _ 
saludos

juan jose


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 15, 2009)

si alguno subiera el pcb seria buenisimo amigos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Está en el link que puso Juan José en el post anterior al tuyo...


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 15, 2009)

si , pero no tiene valor de los componentes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahhh....y el circuito que está a lado que? Ahí tenes la referencia y valor de cada componente...
Vamos....no seas vago.....


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 15, 2009)

Bueno, lo encontre. Aca el articulo del amplificador.
saludos

juan jose


----------



## mufo (Feb 15, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Bueno, lo encontre. Aca el articulo del amplificador.
> saludos
> 
> juan jose



juan jose te doy las gracias por el gran aporte que has hecho ya que hay mucha gente que tiene problema con el pcb de este integrado.

al parecer como suena tan bien, ahora viendolo me dieron ganas de armarlo jajaja
y tengo una duda viendo los pdf que subiste....
se supone que los componentes van del lado opuesto de las pistas, pero este circuito las tiene al mismo lado (por lo que puedo ver en las fotos de la placa con y sin componentes y la foto de la pag 3) :S:S

espero puedas ayudarme con ese temita
muchas gracias
pd: estoy algo perdido espero no molestar


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola. Perdon por la tardanza. No, los componentes van del lado opuesto a las pistas. Para utilizar este PCB debes de invertirlo si el sistema de transferencia que usas es el de la plancha. Lo que observas en el pcb con componentes es una particularidad de los de elektor que indican los mismos sobre un espejo de las pistas de abajo. pero no es una placa doble cara ni nada raro. Las pistas de un lado y los componentes del otro.

saludos y suerte con el ampli. 

Juan Jose


----------



## foc (Oct 2, 2010)

Bueno mi pregunta es el standby/mute a donde va conectado  creo que a +vcc tengo todo  para armar pero esa es mi  unica pregunta disculpen mi ignorancia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lo voy a armar con pasobajo de construya su video rokola


espero no infringir las reglas soy experto en eso jajajaj


----------



## phavlo (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, vi en una pagina colombiana que se puede armar un amplificador monocanal colocando 2 TDA7294 en puente con una potencia de 150W RMS. La pregunta que les queria hacer es si puedo reemplazar estos integrados por unos TDA7295? que son los que tengo a mano.
Espero sus respuestas.
Gracias!


----------



## Michito (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, solo quiero saber, en que parte del circuito puedo meter un control de volumen, y si lo hiciera con un potenciomentro, de que tamaÑo seria, muchas gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

Michito dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, solo quiero saber, en que parte del circuito puedo meter un control de volumen, y si lo hiciera con un potenciomentro, de que tamaÑo seria, muchas gracias.


 
El pote lo debes conectar an la entrada de señal, y con un valor de 22k-47k andaras bien, saludos!


----------



## Michito (Dic 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias, saludos gente XD


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

Michito dijo:


> Muchas gracias, saludos gente XD


 

De nada, suerte con tu ampli!


----------



## clother (Ene 22, 2011)

tomy47 dijo:


> Hola les cuento que estoy ansioso de colocarle un amplificador y un sub al auto y estos que son de un solo integrado son los mas fáciles a mi entender por eso queria preguntarles como es este?  ¿si me sirve? y ¿podria tener algun problema?, obviamente con un aumentador de voltaje y un buen disipador de calor con un ventilador (como los de los lentium).
> 
> pero mi principal duda es si suenan bien en un sub de auto, cualquier respuesta para bien o para mal sera bien recibida.
> 
> gracias por leer mis preguntas.



ese esquema que sacaste de pablin no sirve jajajajajaa pero el otro esquema del tda 7294 si e incluso podes cambiarlo por un tda7293 y buscate una fuente conmutada de +/-45 y te dara 100w rms cada integrado. en el 7294 alimentado con +/-35 solo te entrega  90w rms por integrado. no te confies de los circuitos de pablin saludos exitos en tu proyecto hermano


----------



## Dano (Ene 22, 2011)

clother dijo:


> ese esquema que sacaste de pablin no sirve jajajajajaa pero el otro esquema del tda 7294 si e incluso podes cambiarlo por un tda7293 y buscate una fuente conmutada de +/-45 y te dara 100w rms cada integrado. en el 7294 alimentado con +/-35 solo te entrega  90w rms por integrado. no te confies de los circuitos de pablin saludos exitos en tu proyecto hermano



Estás contestando un tema que tiene 5 años de antiguedad que no tiene actividad.


----------



## clother (Ene 22, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Estás contestando un tema que tiene 5 años de antiguedad que no tiene actividad.



jajajajaja es verdad hermano. no me fije solo tratava de ayudar y aparte soy nuevo en el foro. y te tengo una consulta a ti hermano ya que he visto que opinas y sabes mucho



Dano dijo:


> Estás contestando un tema que tiene 5 años de antiguedad que no tiene actividad.



la pregunta es. has visto los cap que llevan los drivers de los amplificadores entre base y colector que esos los cap se encargan de la oscilacion. ¿si bajo su capacitancia en que me afecta? o si la subo en que me afecta de acuerdo a un valor espesificado en un diagrama?

ejemplo hice un power de 400w rms por lado 8 ohms 800 w estereo y los driver eran unos tip41c que llevaban unos cap de 330pf y yo le coloque uno de 220pf a un canal y al otro canal le puse uno de 470pf. la verdad no escucho diferencia en sonido pero quiero saber que genera esos detalles? ¿que pasa?¿ que afecta? ¿disminuira la fidelidad? bueno dejo a los especialistas contestar el espacio es suyo 
de antemano gracias


----------

